# Цементирование шеи (и поистине загадочная проблема с носом)



## OlegAndreevich (11 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте, мне посоветовал ваш форум друг, которому здесь во многом помогли, надеюсь на ваш совет. Муж. 28 лет. 183см, 70кг. 
Года 2 назад проснулся утром с сильной распирающей головной болью в затылке, как будто распирающий шар в затылке, но никаких травм не было. Потом сильная боль прошла, и появилось хроническое "цементирование"/затекание шеи, сначала было только сзади, потом вся шея вкруг. Ощущение горячей головы, как будто голову накачали кровью, лицо припухшее как у алкоголика, шею под черепом как будто сжали. В тепле симптомы становятся _в разы_ сильнее, поэтому у меня дома очень прохладно, когда голова в холоде - гораздо легче. Мусор в глазах, свист в ушах, сухость в глазах и в носу. Долгое хождение по врачам по сути ни к чему не привело. Делал МРТ (Результат - мр картина дистрофических изменений шейного отдела позвоночника (остеохондроз) спондилоартроза на уровне С3-С7 сегментов.). При этом по снимкам заподозрили синусит гайморовых пазух (хотя насморка нет и не было) - пролечился у лора с антибиотиками, который говорил что синусит и мог быть причиной болей в голове и шее, но никакого эффекта. Был 2 раза у хорошего невролога, диагноз стандартный - остеохондроз, цервикогенная ГБ, пропил Ксефокам, Троксевазин, Мидокалм, и проколол курс Мильгамма., - в итоге ничего не помогло, оба раза. Затем был у китайцев - 10 дней массаж и иглоукалывание - не помогло. 
А в итоге помогла физкультура, работа над собой и позитивный настрой. Но только наполовину, потому что проблема все еще остается. Но внезапно год назад (примерно в то время когда я пошел на массаж к китайцам) добавилась еще одна странная вещь - начал опухать нос, и мягкие ткани вокруг, т.е. его как будто накачали кровью. Просыпаюсь уже с покрасневшим опухшим носом, красными глазами. Насморка нет, дышит нос идеально. ЛОР и аллерголог ничего не нашли. Давление и температура - идеальные. Невролог говорит что проблема с носом не связана с невралгией, потому что тогда должны были быть какие то боли, а у меня их нет. Я склоняюсь к тому что это именно из за проблем с шеей, поскольку затекание шеи и давление изнутри на нос, происходит и усиливается всегда одновременно и параллельно. Рентген пазух носа показал что есть отек слизистой, но ничего криминального больше нет. На главный вопрос - от чего этот отек? - никто ничего так и не смог ответить. _На данный момент сильнее всего меня беспокоит нос._
Шея конечно тоже, но не так сильно как нос.
p.s. Сплю хорошо, засыпаю мгновенно, просыпаюсь каждое утро как после пьянки. (если что, я не пью). Подушка ортопедическая. Заранее спасибо врачам этого форума, кто откликнется.


----------



## La murr (11 Ноя 2017)

@OlegAndreevich, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## OlegAndreevich (12 Ноя 2017)

МРТ делал в 15 году, новее пока нет, жутко дорого. Вот снимки МРТ головы и шейного отдела с описанием, + рентген пазух (сентябрь 2017). Травм не было, работа полусидячая, но я раз в час делаю зарядку + 3 раза в неделю фитнес.

     

В МРТ говорится про полисинусит, я пролечился тогда у лора антибиотиками, и дальше сделав рентген уже ничего не обнаружили, да и никакого насморка или чего то подобного не было. В сентябре 2017 на рентгене пазух тоже ничего не обнаружили, кроме отека слизистой по непонятной причине. Сдавал анализы, с калом ничего не нашли, прикладываю анализ крови (вроде тоже все ок):



Еще, если важно, часто бывает что утром просыпаюсь с онемевшей правой частью правой кисти (мизинец и безымянный), но днем этого не бывает никогда.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Ноя 2017)

Рентгенолог обнаружил на рентгенограмме отёк слизистых в придаточных пазухах носа. При этом какие-либо симптомы каких-либо заболеваний отсутствуют. Анализы крови в норме. 
Ни невролог, ни ЛОР-врач, ни другие специалисты никакой патологии в настоящее время не находят. Так радуйтесь, а не ищите болезни там, где их нет.


----------



## OlegAndreevich (14 Ноя 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, не понял. ЛОР не смог объяснить причину отека, но отек то есть, и нос опухший красный ("эпицентр" - по бокам кости носа, на 1см ниже переносицы), как с этим то быть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Ноя 2017)

В анатомии нет нерва и сосуда идущего от позвоночника к носу.
Из всех жалоб. Только ограничение подвижности может быть связано с позвоночником.
Мануальный терапевт может оценить состояние мышц и шейного отдела. При наличии функциональных- временных ограничений, в позвоках и мышц, сделать коррекцию.
Можно ли ожидать при этом и решения всех проблем? Да, если это окажется своеобразной психотерапевтической практикой и это проблемы имеют не органическую , а псхиэмоциональную причину.
Сделать вывод какая причина сейчас, не возможно по имеющимся данным.
Но то, что врачи не могут найти причину, часто связано именно с этими причинами.


----------



## OlegAndreevich (14 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, а спазм передних мышц шеи может давать отек тканей лица? и носа в частности. Поначалу у меня затекали только задние мышцы шеи и затылка, а год назад добавились еще передние, и вот после этого постепенно начал беспокоить нос.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Ноя 2017)

Не встречал такого.
Так по описанию нет отека, вернее бывает иногда. А иногда скорее от аллергии, чем от пережимания чем-то. Если чем-то прижало то не пройдёт, пока не разожмежь.


----------



## OlegAndreevich (14 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, есть легкая аллергия на пыль, но я уверен, она здесь не причем, т.к. от аллергии всегда начинался насморк, зуд, и слезы, а у меня ничего этого нет, состояние одинаковое везде, хоть на улице, хоть дома, да и дома делаю часто уборку, даже ковер вообще убрал. Вы сказали про помощь мануалиста только при неорганической причине, а что делать если органическая?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Ноя 2017)

Пока нет никакой причины.
Органические поражение чего, мышц, нервов, сосудов?

Пока причина не ясна.


----------



## OlegAndreevich (14 Ноя 2017)

Я правильно понимаю, что мне сейчас нужно найти грамотного невролога, а только потом, если понадобится, к мануальному, но не наоборот?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Ноя 2017)

Конечно, если это не одно лицо.
И эндокринолог нужен, пусть щитовидку проверит.


----------



## OlegAndreevich (14 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, а какая связь щитовидки с моей ситуацией? мне невролог пару лет назад говорил "будет время, на всякий случай проверьте щитовидку", но я вот так и не сподобился, и не спросил почему он советовал


----------



## горошек (14 Ноя 2017)

*OlegAndreevich, *а если рассматривать проблемы с шеей отдельно, а проблемы с носом отдельно? Вот, например, что нашла про нос в инете: 





> Ринофима: как вернуть форму носа и восстановить функцию тканей


Может и не похоже на то, что у вас, но может вам ещё самому тогда порыться, вдруг что-то похожее и найдётся...


----------



## AIR (14 Ноя 2017)

Проблема действительно не рядовая.. Можно посмотреть функциональные снимки шейного отдела с функциональными пробами. . Но, конечно,  лучше смотреть мануально кранио-вертебральный переход. .


OlegAndreevich написал(а):


> Поначалу у меня затекали только задние мышцы шеи и затылка, а год назад добавились еще передние, и вот после этого постепенно начал беспокоить нос.


Такая последовательность при  определенных условиях бывает..


----------



## OlegAndreevich (15 Ноя 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Проблема действительно не рядовая.. Можно посмотреть функциональные снимки шейного отдела с функциональными пробами. . Но, конечно,  лучше смотреть мануально кранио-вертебральный переход. .
> Такая последовательность при  определенных условиях бывает..


Я год назад был у крутого мануального китайца в клинике, к которому запись на месяц вперед. Осмотрев, он сказал тоже самое что и врачи на МРТ - остеохондроз С3-С7, но сказал что ничего особо серьезного там нет, 10 сеансов массажа, + иглоукалывание, + каждый день перед сном 10 минут лежать на бутылке под шею. В итоге эффекта никакого, причем сразу после сеансов на несколько часов шея затекала еще сильнее.
Еще вот что вспомнил (вдруг это важно) - год назад, вот примерно в то время когда начались проблемы с носом, я обнаружил плотный прыщ/жировик внутри носа, с нижней стороны, на 0,5 см в глубину ноздри, проколол обработанной иголкой, потом то место обработал хлоргексидином. Идиот конечно, зачем я это вообще делал.


----------



## AIR (15 Ноя 2017)

OlegAndreevich написал(а):


> Еще вот что вспомнил (вдруг это важно) - год назад, вот примерно в то время когда начались проблемы с носом, я обнаружил плотный прыщ/жировик внутри носа, с нижней стороны, на 0,5 см в глубину ноздри, проколол обработанной иголкой, потом то место обработал хлоргексидином. Идиот конечно, зачем я это вообще делал.


Думаю, что всё таки важно. В слизистой носа чувствительные нервные окончания.. Возможно раздражение и вызвало реакцию вегететивной нервной системы с фиксацией по времени... Мне кажется, что с учетом этих данных надо обсудить ситуацию с неврологом..


----------



## OlegAndreevich (15 Ноя 2017)

@AIR, записался к другому неврологу, будет очень "смешно" если окажется что я мучаюсь год из за того что просто год назад выдавил прыщ. А что значит "фиксация по времени"? т.е. раздражение было, но почему то не прошло за целый год? причем ни температуры, ни чего такого не было.


----------



## AIR (15 Ноя 2017)

OlegAndreevich написал(а):


> А что значит "фиксация по времени"?


Для симпатической нервной системы вроде бы характерно, что когда проблема проявилась первый раз в какой то обстановке,  то потом снова проявляется в подобных обстоятельствах даже без какого либо воздействия..


----------



## OlegAndreevich (15 Ноя 2017)

@AIR, странно, какие сейчас у меня "подобные обстоятельства", ведь сделал я это тогда один раз и все


----------



## AIR (15 Ноя 2017)

OlegAndreevich написал(а):


> @AIR, странно, какие сейчас у меня "подобные обстоятельства", ведь сделал я это тогда один раз и все


Ага! Странно! У меня так 18 лет назад пациентка 65 лет с симптоганглиопатией через 15 минут после сеанса решила по лестнице в бутик подняться.... И усё...  на следующий раз через 15 минут приступ после сеанса, на третий протокол руки подержал ничего не делая и приступ... потом уже просто приехала и всё - приступ..


----------



## OlegAndreevich (16 Ноя 2017)

Все таки хотелось бы узнать, зачем нужно проверить щитовидку? (а то у нас попасть к нужному врачу целая эпопея)


----------



## OlegAndreevich (20 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте снова! Сегодня наконец то был на приеме у ЛОРа в клинике. Есть гипертрофия носовых раковин (как он сказал - в пределах нормы), но в общем со стороны ЛОР органов я здоров. Но самое главное - я так долго ждал приема, что забыл совсем спросить про тот прыщ в носу о котором я говорил выше, но видимо раз по лор органам я здоров, значит уже и нет смысла вспоминать про тот случай?


----------



## Любовь kardilier (23 Июл 2020)

@OlegAndreevich, скажите пожалуйста! Как у вас сейчас обстоят дела! Вы нашли причину?


----------

